# Merry Christmas to all



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Since I probably won't get a chance to do this over the next few days, I wanted to take a quick moment to wish everyone on this forum "Merry Christmas". I truely enjoy visiting this forum on a regular basis and I appreciate the comments, knowledge, and quality of character exhibited online here. We come from many different areas, backgrounds, and in some cases cultures, but we all share a common love of toiling the earth and love of a job well done, or at least as well done as we're able. We may differ on opinions at times, but we still share a common bond that ecplises any differences we may have. I feel very fortunate to have this venue to learn from others of their experiences. In this season, regardless of what it means to you, may you enjoy peace and prosperity. God bless you all.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

And merry Christmas to you and your family as well Steve......perhaps one day I'll get out that way to break Cajun bread with you, much luck and prosperity in the new year!


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you and yours. Wishing everyone peace and prosperity as well. May you have all that you need and some that you want.

Somedevildawg, I guess you already know if he is North or South of I-10. That seems to be the commonly accepted dividing line for "Cajuns".


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas. Hope all ya'll have a good un


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

And a Merry CHRISTmas from central Florida to all .


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all from Central Virginia piedmont region. May God bless you and your family in the coming year. Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Merry Christmas from the center of the universe! I wish everyone a blessed wonderful Christmas season, and prosperous New Year! 2015 can't be as challenging as 2014 was. Can it? Please tell me it can't quick.

No. I'm serious, please tell me it's going to be better.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

stack em up said:


> Merry Christmas from the center of the universe! I wish everyone a blessed wonderful Christmas season, and prosperous New Year! 2015 can't be as challenging as 2014 was. Can it? Please tell me it can't quick.
> No. I'm serious, please tell me it's going to be better.


It's gonna get better, repeat after me.....it's gonna get better.....


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

stack em up said:


> Merry Christmas from the center of the universe! I wish everyone a blessed wonderful Christmas season, and prosperous New Year! 2015 can't be as challenging as 2014 was. Can it? Please tell me it can't quick.
> No. I'm serious, please tell me it's going to be better.


For me 2015 is getting worse by the day and we aren't even there yet.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> It's gonna get better, repeat after me.....it's gonna get better.....


 I think I will fall asleep saying that tonight with my fingers crossed......maybe it will come true.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Merry Christmas.....hope everyone has a great holiday.

Hayden


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Merry Christmas and God bless one and all!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all of you and safe journeys to those of you travelling.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all! For everyone who struggled with 2014, may 2015 be so much better for you. As for me, I would repeat 2014 in a heartbeat, perfect year!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone. I must confess that 2014 has been the best year in Ag for me....ever. I just never mention good or bad years as both are from the hands of the Lord. When times are good I am grateful....but rather not mention them as being good so as not to trouble the man whose year is not good.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> It's gonna get better, repeat after me.....it's gonna get better.....


That's how I've gotten through a good number of days this year


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone. Here's to a better and prosperous 2015 for all


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you all for your wishes. Merry Christmas. Happy new year. Prime rib is cookin'. It smells good!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all members and guests.

I pray we all have a good year ahead and all are here again next Christmas.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

A day late, Merry Christmas to all the HayTalk family. And a Blessed Happy New Year.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> And merry Christmas to you and your family as well Steve......perhaps one day I'll get out that way to break Cajun bread with you, much luck and prosperity in the new year!


Dawg,

Please, if you're ever out this way, drop me a line. I'd enjoy meeting and "breaking Cajun bread!" Us Cajuns do love to eat, and we eat well. Most of the men in these parts are better cooks than the wimmin!

Lostin55,

You're close, but no kewpie doll for you! The dividing line has been U.S. 190 for years, way before I-10 was built. (which I remember by the way, ) I live about 4-5 miles north of I-10, and about 15 miles south of 190 right in the middle of the Cajun prairie, or in other words, Acadiana. I'm in all honesty a halfa**ed Cajun, since my mom is a Brit, but I have the habits and can mimic the accent of a "Coona**)  I can cook as well as most of 'em too!

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

dubltrubl said:


> Dawg,
> Please, if you're ever out this way, drop me a line. I'd enjoy meeting and "breaking Cajun bread!" Us Cajuns do love to eat, and we eat well. Most of the men in these parts are better cooks than the wimmin!
> Lostin55,
> You're close, but no kewpie doll for you! The dividing line has been U.S. 190 for years, way before I-10 was built. (which I remember by the way, ) I live about 4-5 miles north of I-10, and about 15 miles south of 190 right in the middle of the Cajun prairie, or in other words, Acadiana. I'm in all honesty a halfa**ed Cajun, since my mom is a Brit, but I have the habits and can mimic the accent of a "Coona**)  I can cook as well as most of 'em too!
> ...


There is something about good cajun cooking. I have had a bunch of it working with guys from down your way. I am still not sure what I am eating once in a while, but if it tastes good I just don't ask. Lol.


----------

